# DIY Sneeze barrier



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Getting ready to get back to driving. In another post i discussed making a sneeze barrier to take advantage of positive cabin pressure to keep germs and virii out of the driver area.
I built a framework out of 1/2" PVC pipe and fittings, painted it to match the car interior, stretched 8mil clear vinyl over the frame and put foam pipe insulation around the edge. Tied the frame to the headrest posts and lower front seat belt mount points. That 8mil vinyl is pretty tough.
It works well, takes virtually no passenger space, the plastic bows a little toward the back if I turn the cabin AC on high. I look forward to using it when I get back to driving.


----------



## MrKen (Aug 19, 2018)

Nice set up, what kind of vehicle, I can see it is a van, I have a Chrysler town and country I would like to do that too.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Getting ready to get back to driving. In another post i discussed making a sneeze barrier to take advantage of positive cabin pressure to keep germs and virii out of the driver area.
> I built a framework out of 1/2" PVC pipe and fittings, painted it to match the car interior, stretched 8mil clear vinyl over the frame and put foam pipe insulation around the edge. Tied the frame to the headrest posts and lower front seat belt mount points. That 8mil vinyl is pretty tough.
> It works well, takes virtually no passenger space, the plastic bows a little toward the back if I turn the cabin AC on high. I look forward to using it when I get back to driving.
> View attachment 496923
> ...


I admire your creativity, and it works for your vehicle because you have rear AC. Honestly I have mixed feelings about the dividers. But above all if it works for you then good!

I received a free partition from Lyft. It's much different than that. It is smaller and covers the open spaces above and in between the seats. As I have no rear AC and the temperature is here are 110 to 115 every afternoon. I'm using it mostly as a security partition, and only using the virus as an excuse to install it.

I am fabricating a metal bracket to mount mine so that it is solid. I am hesitating to post pictures when I'm done, I don't post pictures of my vehicle online. I might get something up though, to give others some ideas


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Getting ready to get back to driving. In another post i discussed making a sneeze barrier to take advantage of positive cabin pressure to keep germs and virii out of the driver area.
> I built a framework out of 1/2" PVC pipe and fittings, painted it to match the car interior, stretched 8mil clear vinyl over the frame and put foam pipe insulation around the edge. Tied the frame to the headrest posts and lower front seat belt mount points. That 8mil vinyl is pretty tough.
> It works well, takes virtually no passenger space, the plastic bows a little toward the back if I turn the cabin AC on high. I look forward to using it when I get back to driving.
> View attachment 496923
> ...


I prefer the Model K-9 barrier . . .
For Passengers.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I prefer the Model K-9 barrier . . .
> For Passengers.
> View attachment 497676
> View attachment 497678


WATER FOR TIPS!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

As a rider I wouldn't down rate you, but I would feel rather unnerved by it.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I received a free partition from Lyft. It's much different than that. It is smaller and covers the open spaces above and in between the seats. As I have no rear AC and the temperature is here are 110 to 115 every afternoon. I'm using it mostly as a security partition, and only using the virus as an excuse to install it.
> 
> I am fabricating a metal bracket to mount mine so that it is solid. I am hesitating to post pictures when I'm done, I don't post pictures of my vehicle online. I might get something up though, to give others some ideas


I'll admit, I've been out of the loop for a while, but Lyft GAVE you a free partition? How did you arrange that? Or is that something for everyone?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> As a rider I wouldn't down rate you, but I would feel rather unnerved by it.


Why?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Getting ready to get back to driving. In another post i discussed making a sneeze barrier to take advantage of positive cabin pressure to keep germs and virii out of the driver area.
> I built a framework out of 1/2" PVC pipe and fittings, painted it to match the car interior, stretched 8mil clear vinyl over the frame and put foam pipe insulation around the edge. Tied the frame to the headrest posts and lower front seat belt mount points. That 8mil vinyl is pretty tough.
> It works well, takes virtually no passenger space, the plastic bows a little toward the back if I turn the cabin AC on high. I look forward to using it when I get back to driving.
> View attachment 496923
> ...


 Sneeze barrier? What are you a salad bar?


----------

